# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  زر خفي موجود في الكيبورد

## الوسادة

*



**زر خفي موجود في الكيبورد ؟؟!

زر مهمش موجود في الكيبورد وأغلبنا لا يعلم ماهي أدوار هذا الزر ؟ او بمأذا يقوم ؟ ولمأذا هو 
موجود اصلاً ؟ 

الزر الذي كنتُ أعنيه هو ( زرالويندوز ) أي الزر الذي يوجد عليه شعار ويندوز أسفل الكيبورد 





هناك العديد من الأستخدامات لهذا الزر ومنها : 


1 – الضغط على زر شعار الوندوز :
إظهار وإخفاء قائمة ابدأ .


2- زر شعار الوندوز + زر Break ( موجود فوق الأرقام) :
يعرض نافذة موأصفات النظام .


3- زر شعار الوندوز + D :
يعرض سطح المكتب .


4- زر شعار الوندوز + M :
يقوم بتصغير جميع النوافذ المفتوحة .


5- زر شعار الوندوز + Shift + M :
يقوم بتكبير جميع النوافذ .


6- زر شعار الوندوز + E :
يعرض نافذة جهاز الكمبيوتر .


7- زر شعار الوندوز + F :
إذا أردت البحث عن ملفات ومجلدات .


8- Ctrl + زر شعار الوندوز + F :
إذا أردت البحث عن أجهزه داخل نطاق الشبكة .


9- زر شعار الوندوز + F1 :
إذا أردت قراءة المساعد للوندوز .


10 – زر شعار الوندوز + L :
لقفل لوحة المفاتيح .


11- زر شعار ويندوز + R :
لفتح نافذة ( تشغيل ) Run .*

----------


## rand yanal

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم .. أكثر من راااااااااااائع ^_^

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما إلنا غنى عنه بعد هالمعلومات  :Smile: 

يسلموو على الإفادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*طلع مهم هـ المطعون 
الحجر الي ما بيعجبك بـ أفجك
*

----------


## الوسادة

*رند 


العقيق 


ام غمازة 

شكرا لمروركم الرائع يا حلوين*

----------

